

Ask HN: multi-window SSH client alternative to putty? - matticakes

I've used putty for years for connecting via SSH.  Often I like to have multiple putty windows open, sized, and positioned so that I blanket a third monitor with 5 individual putty windows/sessions.  Is there another client which better manages a setup like this?<p>Hopefully one that:
-opens child windows within the parent
-can tile child windows
-remembers child window positions
-remembers passwords<p>I've tried 'Poderosa' but it's buggy and seems to have fallen by the wayside in terms of active development.<p>If there are alternatives that fit the bill, that aren't free or open source, I would be interested in those as well...<p>thanks!
======
yan
Try GNU Screen with the vsplit patch, through putty. It can split any which
way and will hold that state across reconnects.

~~~
stcredzero
I second that. Byte for byte, GNU Screen is probably one of the most useful
pieces of software ever developed.

------
nailer
I use Poderosa daily. You have to modify your .inputrc to suit it, but asides
from that it's stable and has a decent UI, unlike Putty.

It's also significant more stable than Putty Connection Manager.

------
mrjbq7
SecureCRT is fantastic if you're stuck in a Windows environment.

<http://www.vandyke.com/products/securecrt/>

------
coliveira
I also tried Poderosa. I used it for some time, but decided that I didn't need
the multi-window feature as badly, so went back to putty.

------
MikeW
PuTTY Connection Manager - <http://puttycm.free.fr/>

